# Eating of Ducks



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Are most ducks good to eat. How's the flavor? Any particular ones better than others?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

teal are the best in my book. grebe ain't bad either! amazing how many people won't clean up and eat those delicious diving grebes!


----------



## Holeinmywaders (Sep 28, 2011)

They are good if you don't cook the crap out of them. DO NOT cook them like chicken. They are best served med some will go med-well. I have been eating it cured lately. So the point is not to turn it into some nasty faux liver meal. 

Many people smoke them and that is my favorite if we get ducks that are big enough that they are worth plucking. 

There are several recipes in the recipe section that are good. 

Last bit of advice. If you are worried about mercury then there are a few ducks that you are advised to limit your consumption, they are the cinnamon teal, northern shoveler, and the goldeneye. 

Enjoy


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

Make them all into jerky then they all taste the same.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

...........................................................................................The best duck I've ever tried was a Ring-Necked duck...................................................


+1, and then Canvasbacks

And I'm really aquiring a taste for Gaddies.


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

you should try jerky I have yet to give it to somebody who didn't like it.


----------



## yakattack (Sep 27, 2010)

+ 1 on jerky. Just get the Hi-Mountain jerky cure and make it just like beef jerky. Can't tell the difference.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

fajitas or philly steak sandwich style always works well


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Duck kabobs are my favorite. They all taste about the same to me other than Golden Eye. I can definitely pick them out. My kids like duck nuggets, but I am not a fan.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Use the UWN search engine for duck recipes.

Go to the Recipe section and type in "bacon" in the search box.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

In my experience, this is how it breaks down-
GOOD:
Teal
Mallard
Gadwall
Wigeon
Canada goose
Redhead
Ringneck

MARGINAL:
Shoveler
Snow Goose
Pintail

POOR:
Goldeneye
Bufflehead
Merganser (yes I've actually eaten one)

I've never shot a bluebill or canvasback but I hear they're pretty good.
The good ones you can eat straight away or age them for a while, the marginal ones will defenitely benefit from a week or more of aging and maybe a marinade on top of that, and the poor ones you need to remove all the fat and skin, brine them for about 4 days changing the water every day, and then marinate and cook them. Like the other guys have said don't cook them more than medium and you'll be OK, remember that they are red meat and you need to treat them like beef and not like chicken.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Fillet the breast, boneless, skinless; pound to equal thickness (~3/4"); marinate in teryaki, carolina bbq, or italian dressing; grill VERY hot for <3 minutes each side. you will have a new appreciation for duck! you can also use a Colusa duck rub or a Kansas City rub and grill it hot and fast. DO NOT OVERCOOK DUCK! I have served this to many people who not knowing beforehand what they were eating. Results are always positve, even from the food snob types...(ok, so I myself, can be a quasi-food snob too). 

Puddle ducks = good
Divers= OK (except canvasbacks and redheads, they're yummy!)
Spooners, goldeneyes, mergansers; don't even get shot at... 8)


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree with the jerky . I made jerky out of my last swan also it was good.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Clarq said:


> ...........................................................................................The best duck I've ever tried was a Ring-Necked duck...................................................
> 
> +1, and then Canvasbacks
> 
> And I'm really aquiring a taste for Gaddies.


Who edited my post?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Clarq said:


> Clarq said:
> 
> 
> > ...........................................................................................The best duck I've ever tried was a Ring-Necked duck...................................................
> ...


Probably me Clarq. I'm such a dope.

I meant to reply, but it looks like I hit the "edit" button intead and then typed in my reply. I apologize for that. What can I do to make it up to you? jerky? home-made Slim Jims? Teriyaki elk sticks?


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I now just fillet all my ducks, remove the fat, then saute them in butter and olive oil. I cook them to between medium rare and rare. Even medium is too done IMO. I usually shoot only GWT, mallards, pintail and wigeon, as I think they're the best. I killed a couple of gadwall today, so will be trying them again. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## thrillseaker (Sep 26, 2010)

what part of a duck is a nugget? -Ov-


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> Clarq said:
> 
> 
> > Clarq said:
> ...


Don't worry about it Goob. Just keep doing what you're doing (besides editing my posts :lol: ) and I will be quite satisfied.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

best duck i have ever cooked or ate . IMO 

1. cut each BIG duck's breast into 8 peace's ,
2. marinate in Italian dressing for 4-6 hours.
3 . soak kabob skewer sticks in water for 4-6 hour too 
4.Cut a pack of bacon in half . 
5. then lay a peace of duck breast on the bacon 1/2 .
6. add on slice of tamed jalapeño that is stuffed with cream cheese 
7. roll and put skewer through the middle of the jalapeño and duck and bacon . you can put 6- 8 per stick 
8. cook on you barbecue on low till brown on both sides 

VERY VERY GOOD STUFF !!!

my son and i ate 2 1/2 ducks each last night cooked this way . I gave two ducks cooked this way to friends and they loved it . :lol:


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

duck jerky said:


> Make them all into jerky then they all taste the same.


agreed!


----------

